# Lindy rig question



## steelcommander (Nov 11, 2005)

How heavy of a slip sinker do you use on your lindy rig? I use a 1/2 oz. or 3/4 oz.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Me too. But I jig for walleyes 95% of the time.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

It really depends alot on the situation. Water depth, drifting/trolling speed. Wind/ water current. 
What I've found is I use the lightest I can and still able to have a good feel of the bottom. Generally 1/4-5/8oz.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I go light and slow. Sometimes depending I pull out my UL and use no more then a 1/4 oz. Other times I try and stay under the 1/2 and 5/8 oz range. If I am trolling with them I'll go up or over to 2 oz. to keep bottom contact, thats trolling in the 1-1.5 mph range.


----------



## Fishingnerd33 (Feb 1, 2007)

I normally use no heavier than 1/2oz. Most commonly it's 1/4oz or lighter.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

3/8oz up to 3/4 oz slip sinkers and 1/2oz up to 2 oz bottom bouncers. In general my 1st grab is going to be 1/2 oz slip sinkers or 3/4oz bouncers. I adjust up or down from there depending on the day/deapth/speed.


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

I usually use a lindy sinker anywhere from 1/4 to 3/4 depending on the conditions and what I'm doing. Strong winds and waves I usually use 1/2 to 3/4 just to get to the bottom and stay there. If its fairly calm or just a niice chop I like to use a 3/8 ounce. I would say 75% of the time I have 3/8 ounce on though. 
GIVE EM LINE, SET THE HOOK, START THE DEEP FRYER!!!!


----------

